# Who is starting BMQ on Oct 23rd?



## wilsonland (25 Sep 2006)

I got my offer a couple weeks ago. I got in as a AVN tech in the air force. I leave October 21st for St Jean and begin BMQ on the 23rd. I can't wait to get out there. Who else is beginning on the 23rd? :skull:


----------



## wilsonland (26 Sep 2006)

Hmm.. Seems I'm the only one,lol.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

Congrats!

So you still got a few weeks to do some PT and chill out before it all starts...make the best of it (the PT AND the chill time).  

MRM


----------



## Shamrock (26 Sep 2006)

The good news is then, you stand about a 65% chance of topping the course.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

Hang in there, some of your coursemates (aka soon to be life-long friends) should stumble onto this sooner or later.

Shamrock, that was funny.  But I don't want to discourage the guy with...oh what the heck!

 :rofl:

Wilsonland,

AVN seems like a good trade.  My father was a AVS Tech (well, Airframe Tech it was called back then when he got in...).  Loved it, he ended up a Flight Engineer on the Argus.  Can't hear a thing now but it was a good 29 years according to him   .


----------



## WebAddict (27 Sep 2006)

start on 20th, In Cambridge ON


----------



## wilsonland (27 Sep 2006)

Seems wierd no one else is starting BMQ on the same day as me! well, that's what it seems, but i'm probably wrong, lol.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Sep 2006)

They are gonna be there...it just seems they aren't...here   ;D


----------



## Mayhem911 (29 Sep 2006)

I went to the recruiting center today(Ottawa), it seems I have an offer waiting for me(my recruiter and I are having a very difficult time connecting with one an other) They looked my name up on the cpu and my date is the 30th of Oct. It did not specify where though. I'd really like to know where I'm going.


----------



## Mayhem911 (3 Oct 2006)

Finally talked with my recruiter today. I get sworn in Fri 13 Oct, off to St. Jean Oct 30th. Anyone else going at the same time? Reality is starting to set in now.


----------



## wilsonland (3 Oct 2006)

WOW! Being sworen in on Friday the 13th. what a day to be sworen in on. lol


----------



## WebAddict (3 Oct 2006)

Haha , man thats awsome
 - I might be swaring in with you- Where are you being swarn in? I am being at Cambridge Ontario, they are still confirming my date


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Oct 2006)

ummmm....guys?

Its..._sworn_ in.   

Best of luck to all


----------



## Mayhem911 (3 Oct 2006)

Yup lucky Friday the 13th, good thing I don't really believe in all that crap.......Some people might may get freaked out by it....lol Its all going down in Ottawa( WebAddict). Just got my package in the mail today, haven't read it yet. I'm sure it will make for some nice after dinner readding. Anyone Else going to be there on the same day?


----------



## WebAddict (3 Oct 2006)

Oo dam ,. Maybe ill c u sometime


----------



## wilsonland (5 Oct 2006)

YEAH!!!!! I was sworn in today!  feel's good.


----------

